# Griffin mini the not so underdog



## Nightwalker (14/8/16)

Now it's no secret that I am the ultimate Griffin fan boy. And to say that the Griffin mini has not been given its dues is an understatement. 
This midget hits like a bus. 
The cons straight of the bat are it does leak a bit. It has a dripper style deck and you have to learn to fill it fast and put the cap on or you will have a wet mod.
Also if you don't wick it right.. wet mod. In all honesty, I almost threw it away.. then she really stepped up the game.
She is small so flavour is massive, massive juice holes and the deck is a breeze.
Yes, you have to fill up often but I see the mini as a rdta almost. You are getting a dripper experience from a real tank. Forgot this hype on the limitless plus and really enjoy a great vape.
And yes. I've owned a limitless plus for a couple of days... Sold it fast.
What are you still reading this thread for?
Go get a Griffin mini 25

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## arbdullah (15/8/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Now it's no secret that I am the ultimate Griffin fan boy. And to say that the Griffin mini has not been given its dues is an understatement.
> This midget hits like a bus.
> The cons straight of the bat are it does leak a bit. It has a dripper style deck and you have to learn to fill it fast and put the cap on or you will have a wet mod.
> Also if you don't wick it right.. wet mod. In all honesty, I almost threw it away.. then she really stepped up the game.
> ...


I have a Griffin Mini in my vape stash that I'm a little apprehensive to use. 

Could you maybe share your build and do a mini wicking tutorial?


----------



## Nightwalker (15/8/16)

arbdullah said:


> I have a Griffin Mini in my vape stash that I'm a little apprehensive to use.
> 
> Could you maybe share your build and do a mini wicking tutorial?


I'm running 2.5mmID dual fused spaced claptons. I'll do a wicking in a day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (15/8/16)

If it's leaking you not wicking it properly


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tai (15/8/16)

Have to agree. Better flavour than Mage or any tank ive had. Its awesome. Not getting leaking but light seeping above airflow adjustment which is irritating to say the least. Hope playing with the wicking a bit more will sort that out. Current build 9 wrap 2.5 26g stainless.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (16/8/16)

So here's my wicking method. The ideal ID I've found is 2.5mm
Excuse the photo quality


----------



## Dubz (17/8/16)



Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## arbdullah (17/8/16)

Thanks @Nightwalker @Dubz 
Will give it a shot in the not too distant future.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

